# 90 dogs Rescued in MA



## Leeann

I woke up this morning to some shocking news, 90 dogs taken from a Randolph home in MA. This is very sad, I contemplated posting it but felt it may be important as the woman advertises Havanese for sale along with different mixed small breeds. All the animals are safe and with Animal Rescue League in Boston. Also before anyone asks Havanese Rescue has contacted them, nothing can be done at this time until the investigation is complete but they do know who we are and that we are ready to help if needed. This is very sad and shocking to find an actual puppy mill in MA.

I hope these links work.

http://www.patriotledger.com/homepage/x1878563802/About-60-dogs-stuck-alone-in-Randolph-home

http://www.necn.com/Boston/New-England/90-dogs-rescued-from-Randolph-Mass-home/1212179710.html


----------



## maryam187




----------



## irnfit

We had the same thing happen on LI a few weeks ago. They rescued 56 dogs from a woman claiming to be a retired vet. No such thing. And they were all small dogs. One had just had a litter. The rescuers had to wear protective clothing because it was so unsafe in the house. Before they even went in, they had to set up those big exhaust fans to get the odor out. She pleaded not guilty and was going to sue but it was just announced that they reached a settlement and she is going to allow the dogs to be adopted.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh dear, news like this makes me so sad. Please let us know if we can help at all.


----------



## irnfit

OMG!!!!!!! Just watched the video. This woman advertises all over the place selling Havs. I even contacted her at one time. Something told me to stay away.


----------



## KristinFusco

That's terrible!

Seriously, what is wrong with people? Who could ever abuse or neglect a poor puppy. :frusty:

Well, hopefully there are a lot of people on the HRI adoption list, I know my aunt and uncle just went on it a few weeks ago, they would love a Hav to pieces!


----------



## Leeann

Kristin that is wonderful, I wish your aunt & uncle good luck.

It's hard to say how many or if any of the dogs rescued were havanese, 90 dogs running around loose in a house alone how can you control who breeds to who.. 

Michele I think many of us came across this woman when searching for our havs in the new england area, I seen her adds but never called.


----------



## KristinFusco

Thanks Leeanne!

I think that my AIL and UIL were considered for 2 different Havs by HRI earlier this week, but HRI said that both dogs had timidity issues with men, so they were sort of ruled out for those two, which she completely understood. But they are so excited about the prospect of someday being a perfect match, they absolutely love our two boys and would make wonderful "parents". DH's aunt writes me every few days to tell me when a new Hav appears on the HRI website, she would seriously die of happiness if they are picked.


----------



## pjewel

This is so disgusting. I don't know how people like that are allowed to continue to operate and abuse these poor animals who have no voice other than those of us who are horrified by this. I'm so glad they were rescued.


----------



## Missy

Yes, I too came across her and something told me to run the other way. I hate that her store is called "missy's puppyland." No relation I promise/


----------



## Jill in Mich

We just had a similar situation occur in the Detroit area also.


----------



## Julie

It's good they caught up to her----I can't imagine why they haven't pressed charges-----geez....but it's one down anyway!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*what good comes from this*

People are more and more aware of puppy mills, not buying from pet stores...and making sure their puppies parents have been tested and come from a reputable breeder who will care for that puppy should something happen to the owner.

As awful as this is, it is one more big flag for a potential puppy buyer NOT to make a snap decision and buy at a pet store or a breeder that looks good on the net. Awareness means more safety for our dogs.


----------



## imamurph

:Cry:


----------



## boo2352

A friend at work bought a "Havichon" from this woman. She found her on the internet and, when she went to see the puppy, she was horrified by the conditions. She bought the puppy to rescue him, then reported the "breeder" to Randolph police. I wonder if that helped stir them to action. Fortunately her puppy is healthy and seems to be settling in ok. I understand that the breeder has been reported before, and there are numerous complaints about her on the internet. She sells under different names but always the same phone number. It's disgusting!


----------



## Laurief

I just pray that they all turn out to be healthy enough to be fostered and adopted! I just cannot wrap my head around this!!


----------



## Miss Paige

I too was so upset to hear about the situation. When I first heard about it I just knew it must be MO but this time it was MA.

HRI has been in contact with the authorities who have the dogs to let them know about HRI and the fact that they are standing by. As of now the owner is still the owner of the dogs and has not surrendered the dogs-it could & probably will be a long court battle before the dogs are able to be released to rescue groups should the owner decide not to surrender the ownership of the dogs. We can all hope that she decides to release ownership so the dogs can begin to be placed with caring-loving rescue groups & foster homes.

Pat


----------



## Laurief

I dont know the legalities of these things. So you are saying that if she does not surrender ownership of these dogs, they cannot be taken from her. Are they at least kept in the shelter till a hearing is held? She is not able to take back physical possession of them is she??? That would make me SO mad!!! 
If they are in shelter now, are they getting medical care where they are??


----------



## Leeann

Laurie yes all the dogs are in shelters and getting medical care now. As of Friday they still had not found the woman... Hopefully that changed over the weekend and they are saying criminal charges are being made. She had something like 55 violations against her pet shop in the past years, I cant beleave it has taken this long to shut the woman down.


----------



## Brady's mom

Laurie, 
Right after I got Brady, there was a huge bust of hundreds of dogs in a puppy mill in Lancaster, PA. It took months and months of legal battles to get ownership of the dogs from the puppymill owner and get the dogs into homes. Until they got through the court battles, all the dogs remained in shelters. It was very sad! They did have lines wanting to adopt the dogs once they were able to adopt them out.


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, same thing here on LI. The woman had to surrender her dogs to the system. They are in shelters and rescues, and can now be adopted or fostered. But until she relinquished them, they were still hers and she was going to sue the county.


----------



## Laurief

I wonder in this case, how long they wait, if they cannot find the Lady. If she skipped town, she may be gone for a long time. Is there a time cutoff when they say, "ok she abandoned them - they now belong to the state, or shelter"?? I remember the one in Lancaster as well as the LI one, but I didnt realize that they took so long to get these dogs in to foster. I would have to imagine that shelter life does not help them in the long run! Poor babies


----------



## Leeann

Can you beleave they still have not found this woman.


----------



## Missy

ha ha ha, obviously the cartoonist has never seen a Havanese or a Havapoo!!!
I really hope they find her. it may be my civic duty to foster or adopt one of these 90 dogs.


----------



## marjrc

Such a sad story.  I feel so badly for these pups, dams and sires, as well as for the people who buy them, thinking they are getting a good quality, healthy pet. LOVE that cartoon though! Wouldn't mind if that woman ended up with MANY nips in the butt! grrrrrrrrrrr !


----------



## Leeann

Some of the dogs are starting to be moved around to different shelters. Here is a video of some that are now in Framingham, MA. I am going to call later today, I would love to just be able to go in and give these guys some love.


----------



## Laurief

Oh Gosh, Leeann, that would be so fantastic if they allow you in to just visit and give love to those guys!!


----------



## Missy

Leeann, let me know. I will go with you. Where in Framingham are they?


----------



## Leeann

Missy,

I just talked to the animal control in Ashland as they have about 26 puppies and moms right now. I talked to a very nice lady that was thrilled with the offer of some weekend help, they are waiting to hear if they will be keeping the dogs over the weekend or not. She has my name and number and will call as soon as she knows if they will be needing any help.
They are located at
20 Ponderosa Rd.
Ashland, MA


----------



## Miss Paige

Leeann:

What a wonderful thing for you to do-take lots of treats because these dogs are "mill dogs" and have not had a lot if any contact with people so they are going to be very timid and afraid-but I am sure once they know you have treats for them they will warm up to you right away. Just remember they are what we call "hand shy" so they will not come running to you like the "kids" we all have.

Pat


----------



## marjrc

How sad! I mean, it's great that they are finally out of the mill, and being cared for so lovingly in hopes of finding homes for them, but it's sad that they are so scared! They don't know what's going on, the poor things.

Leeann, did you end up going to see them yet? What's the update,... if any ?


----------



## Missy

Marj, your post made me call the animal control right where I live to check. I spoke with a delightful woman who told me about the dogs from Randolph she has. She said once they were bathed and trimmed they are doing great. There is one dog who is still a bit fearful. They are mostly poodle mixes. She has the adult breeders...she said they are fine, just breed too much. She told me about the other shelter near us that has the babies and mothers. I have not been able to get in touch with them, they have not returned my calls. But apparently they are taking care of newborns and puppies. I have all my Jasper/Cash food rejects that I am trying to donate to them and some toys and chews. The place with the breeders wants to feed them only Science Diet Small breed and keep them consistent as they have some gasto issues...Not the best food-- but at least they are trying to be consistent with them.

She said that being able to foster or adopt these 40 dogs and puppies that are in our neck of the woods is going to be a long way down the road. Lots of legal issues in play


----------



## marjrc

Thanks for the update on some of the dogs, Missy!  Wow, you're efficient, girl. lol 

Nice to hear the pups and parents are doing well. Too bad about all the legal crap, but hopefully, these little guys will find great homes so they can spend the rest of their lives, without fear and neglect.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Glad that the pups are doing well, but it's so sad that rescue has so much legal to deal with. Just doesn't seem fair to these little guys.


----------



## Leeann

Thanks for calling and getting an update Missy, I did get to talk to them Sunday at the Whisker Walk and they pretty much said the same thing and that they are in it for the long haul. I still haven't heard if they found the woman yet, I'm sure there has to be laws about if she does not show up by a certain amount of time it is considered an automatic surrender of the dogs?


----------



## Posh's Mom

*Similar Situation Here in MN*

This just breaks my heart.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Reading stories like this makes me sick, so incredibly sad! Living in Atlanta we heard so much about Michael Vick (Atlanta Falcons QB) and his dog fighting. We stopped having the news on because it was so disturbing and my kids were all big fans of his before that! Once all of the allegations were out there my kids stopped wearing their Vick jerseys as did all of their friends. It's just disgraceful! You really have to wonder how someone could mistreat animals.


----------



## LuvCicero

UNREAL. What kind of person would have that many dogs? There is no way they can love and care for them and that is heartbreaking to think about what kind of life they have had. I pray they find this woman and give her a taste of what it's like to be uncared for. Oh how I wish I could get Cicero a friend to play with and love. There are certainly enough bags of dog food here to feed a few -- and toys for all. Hopefully they will all find loving homes.


----------

